# are my balloon mollies pregnant?



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

i brought a male and a female last week, the guy in the shop seemed to think she was. after reading on here, you should not have them 1 to 1 i got another 2 females! within half hour 1 of the females the biggest one was had by the randy male, but he not touched the other 2 but they have far bigger bellies than the other! i am gonna try and put a pic on! tried and failed, how do i compress


----------



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

*photos*


----------



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

i have now had to put the white (female)one seperate as the male is attacking her!, bitten a bit out her back!


----------



## chamfishlvr (Jan 22, 2010)

i have NO experience with balloon mollies whatsovever, but from my little knowledge, YES, all of the females I see are preggo. If you have a breeder net/tank put them there NOW. If you have an extra tank you aren't using, put a lot of floating plants (i like hornwort) in your tank and make sure it's been cycled for a week.

About the white fish, make sure you put in extra salt and some stress coat in with her. that will help her.


----------

